# $500 Oil Change?



## slimwest1 (May 7, 2005)

I know I'm new to the whole BMW scene but I have a CPO question.

I picked up my car in May '05 with 37,000 miles on it. It was a CPO and the next oil change reading was around 9500. The car now has 46,000 miles on it and the oil change reading is 750. I called the dealer where I bought the car for an appointment to get the oil change done. They told me the cost would be $500 dollars and that included a 30,000 mile checkup! 

Since the car had 37,000 miles on it when I bought it and it's a CPO, why would the car need a 30,000 mile check up after 10,000 miles? 

Am I missing something or is the dealer raking me over the coals?


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

It would help to know the year of your 330xi and if the indicator states oil service or inspection

Up until recently the service interval was:

15K Oil Service
30K Inspection 1
45K Oil Service
60K Inspection 2
75K+ repeat sequence

Things can get off sequence if they are done early or late.


In 2005 for the E90, conditioned based service started so there is no order.


----------



## rwh330CiC (Mar 9, 2006)

ObD, what is 'conditioned based service'? Bob


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

rwh330CiC said:


> ObD, what is 'conditioned based service'? Bob





> Sensors and special algorithms take the different
> driving conditions of your BMW into
> account. Condition Based Service uses this to
> determine the current and future service
> ...


E90 Owners Manual, p185. Link

E46's follow the old 15K regime


----------



## n3rd420 (Oct 8, 2006)

thats crazy! get a wrench, 5qts. of oil and an oil filter.


----------



## lex89 (Oct 27, 2005)

The 'check up' is Inspection I which is probably a smart thing to do, but it definitely should be covered by CPO.


----------



## slimwest1 (May 7, 2005)

I have a 2002 330xi. When I called them back to ask what an oil change alone would cost, they asked me for the mileage. When I told them it was 46,000, they said I should get a 45,000 mile tune up. The service technician said that they would check all the fluids, change the filters and change the oil for just over $200.00. When I pushed for just an oil change quote, he said it would cost $116.


----------



## AW328i (Aug 14, 2006)

That dealer sounds so shady! You can DIY for @ $50, or go to an independant bimmer shop (*do not* go to jiffy lube!!) and have them do it. A dealer quoted me $1250 for insp. 2 but I did it all with a buddy's help for around $250!


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

ObD said:


> E90 Owners Manual, p185. Link
> 
> E46's follow the old 15K regime


NOt exactly true. E46s had a flxeible service indicator that adjusted the mileage before an oil change or inspection based on how the car was driven. In reality, it used number of gallons of fuel consumed as a proxy...which makes sense because if the car is driven hard more fuel will be used. I wouldn't be surprised if the e90 was the same, although they claim something more advanced in the manual. But, nonehteless, the mileage between services was variable. You are correct that the order of services was fixed: oil, insepction, oil, inspection II, etc. So, the e90 doesn't have the same order for oil changes and insepections? I know the e90 also tells you about other things such as how much mileage is left on brake pads, etc.


----------



## Blinky330XI (Feb 21, 2005)

You're getting ripped... I have a Mity-Vac and if you're interested we can change it for the cost of 7-8 quarts of oil and an oil filter. I have an xi as well, and she eats more than 5... I was told the oil pan was a little bigger, which caused this. 
At any indy mechanic they will get you for $50....


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Blinky330XI said:


> You're getting ripped...


Probably not. The $500 price seems to include a brake flush and a coolant change which he could be do for. As always the devil is in the details.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

To the OP: It should be an Oil service. Nothing more than an oil change and replacing the microfilter. Brake fluid changes are every 2 years from date of production.

Are you still covered by the original maintenance plan? It's 4 years/50k miles from date of delivery.......your mileage checks within that period. Check your in-service date; if its within 4 years your oil service should be covered. Ask for wiper blades while you're at it. :thumbup:


----------



## jbcritch (Sep 27, 2006)

slimwest1 said:


> I know I'm new to the whole BMW scene but I have a CPO question.
> 
> I picked up my car in May '05 with 37,000 miles on it. It was a CPO and the next oil change reading was around 9500. The car now has 46,000 miles on it and the oil change reading is 750. I called the dealer where I bought the car for an appointment to get the oil change done. They told me the cost would be $500 dollars and that included a 30,000 mile checkup!
> 
> ...


what about the free service for 4/50??? Are you outside 4 years?:dunno:


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

jbcritch said:


> what about the free service for 4/50??? Are you outside 4 years?:dunno:


'02 models only have 3yr/36K on the maintenance..

Ask the service advisor to pull the maintenance history.. All of that work should have been done at 30K for free...


----------



## slimwest1 (May 7, 2005)

*Thanks for the info*

Team,

Thanks for all the great advice. I didn't get the oil change or inspection yet. While driving home from work (right before a week long business trip) the car started making a rubbing noise. The service manger told me the car had faulty front drive axles(?). He told me it was normal wear and not covered under the warranty. After pushing, they covered the job and ended up replacing the rear springs as well (at no cost).

I don't think this car got any tender loving care from the previous owner.


----------

